# Blu ray w/7.1 analogue



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

onder:I'm looking to upgrade my blu ray to a universal player and I'm looking at the Oppo BD-93 and the Cambridge Audio 650. 3-D is not important I'm very happy w/my 50" Pioneer Elite. Give me plus and minuses on these units.
7.1 is essential as I don't have the funds to replace my Krell Showcase. I currently have a Panasonic BD-55 that appears to be on it's last legs.onder:


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't give you a side to side comarison, but I can tell you I'm using an Oppo BDP-83SE to feed analog multichannel to my Outlaw 990, and I coiuldn't be more pleased with the result.
I understand that the BDP-93 is in the same ball park.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The OPPO is fantastic. So much so that Cambridge's forthcoming BDP is based off the BDP-93. Even better, OPPO has some of the best Resale Value of any Brand out there should you in the future choose to upgrade in the future.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm making a decision this week the dealer has two Oppo's for sale both the same price. The demo BD-83SE for $499 or a new BD-93 for the same price. I own a Pioneer Elite TV so I'm not intrested in moving to 3D. Any thoughts on the two players? The SE intrigues me because of its reputation as an excellent CD player. I'd like to demo it next to my McIntosh MVP-851 and compare. The CD and TT go through a Primaluna Dialogue 3 tube preamp w/HT bypass. Tubes and a Oppo could be an intresting mix.:sn:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I love my BDP-93 and I really think it offers some major Features not available on the 83. If using HDMI, there are no advantages to using the BDP-83SE as even OPPO points out.

I will point out that 499 is an amazing price for the BDP-83SE and you could actually sell it on Audiogon for around 600-650 Dollars provided it has the Box. That might be a bit of work to make 100-150 Dollars, but every Dollar counts I suppose. As the BDP-93 is only available via OPPO's Website and Amazon, I am pretty sure you will not have a Warranty on the 93. However, OPPO is different than most Companies, but I would at least make sure the Warranty is Transferable.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

My Krell pre pro is on the old side so I'll be using the 7.1 analogue out for the HD DTS and Dolby HD. What I'm wondering any difference in PQ and analogue SQ between the two? :sn:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

class a said:


> My Krell pre pro is on the old side so I'll be using the 7.1 analogue out for the HD DTS and Dolby HD. What I'm wondering any difference in PQ and analogue SQ between the two? :sn:


Hello,
If your Pioneer Elite is a Kuro, I would route all Video Sources directly into the TV. Since you are using the 7.1 Analog Outputs of the OPPO, the BDP-83SE really might be way to go as it has truly World Class DAC's. That being said, the BDP-93 Bench Tested quite well from its Analog Outputs and the Video Quality is absolutely beyond reproach. In addition, the BDP-93 offers Netflix, Blockbuster On Demand, and Vudu is supposed to be forthcoming. It also offers Wifi and Internet Streaming of Music Files from your PC. 
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

Hmm tough decision. I guess if the Oppo matches my McIntosh CD wise I could sell the Mac and end up spending nothing in the process. I guess I'll demo the Oppo in my Primaluna and hear them both. I do love that McIntosh but a little competition is good for the soul. Thanks for the helpful info.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The ESS Technology Sabre 32 Bit DAC's in the 83SE are truly outstanding. The BDP-95 uses an even higher specified Sabre DAC's that is truly considered one of the finest DAC's available period.

I own both a BDP-83 and 93 and I greatly prefer the 93. The main thing I prefer about the 93 is the new Loader that was Co-Designed by Tohei of Japan. I also think the new Industrial Design is outstanding. Add to that Netflix, Blockbuster, and soon Vudu, in addition to having WiFi and it really is tough to beat.

That is great that your Dealer will allow you to take both home to audition and look forward to your findings. Also, the BDP-93 does not use a Fan.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

Well I did the audition and I'll be going w/the 83SE. The fact that most of my audio will be going through the analog outputs the SE had the advantage over the 93 for my system. I hooked up my 2 channel through my Primaluna Dialogue 3 tube preamp and the sound was very open and had nice air between the instruments. Compared to my McIntosh MVP-851 it seem to emphasize the top end. The Mac was a bit fuller sound wise and the decay of instruments ie. cymbals was more evident. Both sounds are very nice some may like white wine some like red. That said the Oppo came very close to my McIntosh but I still prefer the Mac by a nose. I really enjoyed the SACD and DVD-A from the Oppo the sound really knocked me out compared to the 93 I felt the 83SE was superior. As far as the Video side is concerned A+. Smooth and detailed. Regular DVD's look and sound great (I use the coax for DD & DTS) Dialogue is clear and well balanced. My Aerial CC-3 never sounded better. The 7.1 analogue out for Blu Ray soundtracks was very detailed w/a very expansive soundstage. The home demo was a lot of fun and I'm very happy w/the purchase.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

class a said:


> Well I did the audition and I'll be going w/the 83SE. The fact that most of my audio will be going through the analog outputs the SE had the advantage over the 93 for my system. I hooked up my 2 channel through my Primaluna Dialogue 3 tube preamp and the sound was very open and had nice air between the instruments. Compared to my McIntosh MVP-851 it seem to emphasize the top end. The Mac was a bit fuller sound wise and the decay of instruments ie. cymbals was more evident. Both sounds are very nice some may like white wine some like red. That said the Oppo came very close to my McIntosh but I still prefer the Mac by a nose. I really enjoyed the SACD and DVD-A from the Oppo the sound really knocked me out compared to the 93 I felt the 83SE was superior. As far as the Video side is concerned A+. Smooth and detailed. Regular DVD's look and sound great (I use the coax for DD & DTS) Dialogue is clear and well balanced. My Aerial CC-3 never sounded better. The 7.1 analogue out for Blu Ray soundtracks was very detailed w/a very expansive soundstage. The home demo was a lot of fun and I'm very happy w/the purchase.:T


Hello,
Congratulations. The price on the BDP-83SE is utterly astonishing as most sell for hundreds of Dollars more. You truly got an amazing deal and when/if you are interested in the BDP-95 that uses even better Sabre DAC's and a Custom Designed Rotel Toroidal Transformer, I could not fathom you not getting at minimum what you paid for the 83SE if not a couple hundred more even after a couple of years. OPPO's Resale Value is truly that good.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Feel free to move or delete this if I'm thread-jacking, but after reading this thread, I've been considering giving one of these to my little brother as part of a wedding gift. 

My question is--what are the practical limitations when these BR players play video files like MKV? The reason I ask is that I've been experimenting with ripping BR disks to MKV so that I can do some high quality audio filtering to the file instead of real-time room correction (just experimental as I don't even have my own system set up yet) and then adjust for any filter latency. 

Can the Oppo players play a remux Blu-ray MKV without problems? If so, that opens a lot of doors for me, but I'm a bit skeptical as my computer is pretty juicy and it even stutters sometimes as I'm manipulating the file.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have mostly read nothing but positive results with MKV Files on the 93/95. With OPPO having a 30 Day Return Window, you could always try it and if not pleased, risk only Return Shipping.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I may do that and report back. I'm still debating vs. an HTPC but my impression is that the Oppo would be a lot easier to set up and for others to use. 

I was big into small files and streaming over a home network, but I just got my first Blu-Ray drive, have been watching 1080p at home for a few weeks, and I'll NEVER go back. Having a BR player that can play rented or borrowed discs as well the processed files from my discs and output 7.1 seems like a pretty slick and probably pretty power efficient way to go. Maybe I'm moving backward right at the time when HTPCs are starting to catch on.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think you will love the OPPO. It is fairly rare in that it offers an eSATA Port as well as USB. As for MKV Support, I know for a fact that many have utilized it without much difficulty. Moreover, OPPO constantly refines their Players and the 93 will see further refinements.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

OK, maybe a stupid question, but I've been looking at some of what is available and I've started to covet the BD-95 which can be found for 999 or 1500 depending on region-free. Is there any reason I would want to pay for a region-free player, or is that something people in other regions have to worry about:? I've never noticed a problem with the discs available to me.

Also, has anyone compared the 95 to the 93? It costs twice as much for basically the same functionality, but supposedly better quality. I'm nowhere that I can audition the players and the shipping cost is enough that it would hurt to order both and return the one I didn't want. Thoughts?

This all started with an idea for a wedding gift for my brother...(expletive deleted)!!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

hgoed said:


> OK, maybe a stupid question, but I've been looking at some of what is available and I've started to covet the BD-95 which can be found for 999 or 1500 depending on region-free. Is there any reason I would want to pay for a region-free player, or is that something people in other regions have to worry about:? I've never noticed a problem with the discs available to me.
> 
> Also, has anyone compared the 95 to the 93? It costs twice as much for basically the same functionality, but supposedly better quality. I'm nowhere that I can audition the players and the shipping cost is enough that it would hurt to order both and return the one I didn't want. Thoughts?
> 
> This all started with an idea for a wedding gift for my brother...(expletive deleted)!!!


Hello,
Even the Professional Reviews have pointed out that unless you plan to primarily use the Analog Outputs, there are literally no benefits to be had by getting the BDP-95. The Video Sections are identical, as are the Features, and when using HDMI the SQ will be identical.

If using a pre HDMI Legacy Processor/AVR, or 2 Channel Analog Setup then it would make sense to get the BDP-95. Or if you plan on doing a great deal of Analog Output listening on your HDMI AVR at the cost of Audyssey or other Room EQ's and more advanced Bass Management from AVR/SSP's, then it might make sense.

As for MultiRegion Models, it is mostly Europeans who are interested in Region 1 Material as it traditionally comes out earlier and is cheaper. That is why the majority of MultiRegion Mods come from Europe. Otherwise, it is Ex Pats from other Countries who live here and want to watch Movies and TV Shows from their Country that are primarily interested in MutiRegion.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

